# Dakota Dog Traveler's Guide



## Bwana (Feb 16, 2006)

Anybody have one and if so, what do you think?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Mine is in the mail. I would have liked to have had one about three years ago when I had an accident with my YLM. 
Do you know how hard it is to find a vet when you are out in the middle of nowhere hunting.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I have one for SoDak. Excellent reference. I need to pick one up for NoDak.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i have one and i have to say come hunting season it will be with me everywhere we go hunting


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

can someone post a link, store or phone number where to get one.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Written by Mike Taddy, purchase at dakotahuntingdog dot com.

I have both ND and SD copies. Handy reference to keep in the truck.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Send a pm to taddy1340 with your request. I have both the SD & ND versions, very good investment.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Or go to:

www.dakotahuntingdog.com/


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I believe that they have them at Scheels in Fargo.


----------



## Bwana (Feb 16, 2006)

Just got my copy of the combined ND/SD version a couple of days ago and have to say I am impressed. I had never really given it much thought before but this book could be a true lifesaver for your best friend if something nasty were to happen while you were away from home and considering all we have invested in our hunting partners (not only money, but time and love) this is a very worthwhile investment.

Thanks again Mike.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> had never really given it much thought before but this book could be a true lifesaver for your best friend if something nasty were to happen while you were away from home


Ditto.

Hopefully, you will never need to use it...but that one time you do, it more than pays for itself.


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

I agree, excellent resource!


----------

